
Oculus Quest - jonbaer
https://www.oculus.com/quest/
======
karmakaze
$399 with optics (600 x 1440 per eye) as Oculus Go and 6dof tracking like
Oculus Rift[0].

[0] [https://www.theverge.com/2018/9/26/17906298/oculus-quest-
san...](https://www.theverge.com/2018/9/26/17906298/oculus-quest-santa-cruz-
standalone-vr-headset-price-shipping)

------
King-Aaron
So forgive me for not follwing along with news on the Quest, but is this
basically just a GearVR that comes with (essentially) a samsung S8 (or
similar) baked in to it from the factory?

~~~
bencoder
Quest uses inside-out tracking (cameras on the device to perform feature-
detection and SLAM) to give full 6dof headset and controller tracking. The
GearVR and other current stand alone headsets only track rotation via
gyroscope, which is much more limited

~~~
King-Aaron
Thanks (and thanks to Mindwipe as well) for the answer - I'm only just dipping
my toes in VR at this point!

------
jonplackett
Anyone notice this disclaimer: Game footage captured using a PC. Quest
experience may vary.

Still excited though.

------
Phillips126
Picked up an Oculus Go for Christmas as my first experience with VR. I've got
to say its really neat.

Really enjoy watching high quality 3D videos or playing some games that quite
literally take you away to amazing worlds.

Probably my only complaints would be the small battery (~2 hours use) and I
really wish it had a 2 controller setup like the Rift. With ALVR you can
wirelessly stream some SteamVR games but not many work and with the single
controller the Go comes with, you'll need a gamepad.

Looking forward to trying out the Quest but the Go has a lot to offer at the
low entry price of $199.

------
unstatusthequo
Was considering this but intrigued by the HTC Vive Pro Eye announcement at
CES. I expect a hefty price difference but also trust Facebook with nothing.

------
jobigoud
I wonder how it compares to the Lenovo Mirage Solo.

Anyone knows if you can access the device storage directly from Windows via
MTP?

~~~
jackbrookes
Big difference vs Lenovo Mirage Solo is the addition of two 6DOF tracked hands
as well as built-in audio.

Oculus Go allows transferring files via USB so good chance Quest will too.

